# Aragonite?



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone used Aragonite sand in their planted tanks? I am starting a new tank and it has this type of sand. I put root tabs and dose with liquid ferts but i am just wondering if anyone else uses this sand? The reason i have it is this tank was originally going to be cichlid tank but i changed my mind mid cycle and would REALLY like to not have to haul all the sand out and start over since it is almost cycled and ready for fish at this point. This will be my first planted tank.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i wouldnt use it.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm using it in my brackish mangrove riparium setup and it looks awesome. I really like the way it contrasts with the manzanita stumps that I put in there.


----------



## Tailor13 (Jul 27, 2011)

your tank looks nice!


----------



## bubbleboy (Jul 18, 2011)

You will not be able to grow anything in your tank that likes soft(er) water because this stuff will turn your water into liquid concrete. I use some of the really coarse stuff n my canister filter to help keep calcium levels up and also supply magnesium but I am only using about 2 pounds for a 120 gallon tank and does the trick. Using 3 inches worth and trying to grow something like syngonanthus anything is not going to happen and there are a host of others that will not like the high PH and hardness this will buffer the water to.


----------

